# [OT] Uds. conocian los "hechos"?

## achaw

http://www.microsoft.com/conosur/hechos/default.mspx

Es mas gracioso que la Tira Ecol...

Saludos

----------

## demostenes

¡Tienes razón, es muy divertido pero "algo huele a podrido" en  Los Hechos!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Saludos cordiales

Demóstenes.

----------

## Noss

Pues a mi no me hace ni pizca de gracia... Lo que no entiendo es porqué empresas importantes dicen esas cosas... Y como se han planteado migrar de linux a windows... En fin como dicen pr ahí, algo huele a podrido, sí

un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Evidentemente les pareció mas económico migrar toda la plataforma de la empresa a sistemas win que contratar un par de sysadmins decentes... Ridículo, no?

Saludos!

----------

## elsdello

Buenas,

no se si la gente de aqui, conoce una pagina web que se llama netcraft, la descubri en un portal de noticias, que segun ese portal netcraft tu le pones una direccio web i te dice que servidor usa.

Si cogeis la segunda direccion que es chile.com

vereis que microsoft dice windows pero netcraft cuando hace su consulta dice linux.

I tabesa que tabacalera del este o asi, tambien pone linux.

i si mirais

http://download.microsoft.com

vereis que tambien pone Linux asi que ya veis ni ellos confian en su software.

Por cierto sabeis si netcraft realmente es seguro? yo hice alguna prueba i me parece que si.

Gracias por leerme.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

```
escritorio ~ # nc download.microsoft.com 80

GET HTTP/1.1

HTTP/1.0 408 Request Time-out

Server: AkamaiGHost

Mime-Version: 1.0

Date: Tue, 08 May 2007 17:42:50 GMT

Content-Type: text/html

Content-Length: 218

Expires: Tue, 08 May 2007 17:42:50 GMT

```

Microsoft tiene "tercerizado" su sitio de descargas, el cual segun escuché corre sobre alguna variante de unix, si...

Como ves mas arriba, download.microsoft.com es un servidor de akamai.

Por otro lado, el webserver de chile.com:

```
<h2>Error 400</h2>

<address>

  <a href="/">www.chile.com</a><br />

  <span>Apache/2.0.52 (CentOS)</span>

</address>

</body>

</html>
```

Corre CentOS, es decir, linux, lo que no implica necesariamente que toda la empresa use linux para trabajar, no?

Saludos!

----------

## Tarko

Es simplemente una estúpida estrategia de M$, nadie puede negar el poder, la estabilidad y la confianza que te puede otorgar un sistema basado totalmente en linux, no soy un experto pero por que poco conocimiento que tengo y la comparación que he realizado, prefiero Linux a windows, por que no tengo que soportar que me salga un mensaje diciendo que no hay memoria suficiente, o que se me cuelgue la máquina en medio proceso. Señores, esos "hechos" simplemente hay que tratarlos como "desechos".

----------

## sefirotsama

Que mala es la envidia... sobretodo la de mocosoft

Eso sÃ­, en el porcentaje de usuarios finales de las computadoras se lo lleva microsoft. Aunque desde los ultimos aÃ±os no ha hecho mÃ¡s que decrecer... por que serÃ¡? Â¿estÃ¡n quedando en evidencia?

el caso es este:

(fuente http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=1584)

<<Software libre en las empresas LÃ­deres

Â¿TodavÃ­a hay quien duda de que el software libre sea una buena opciÃ³n? QuizÃ¡s si conocen algunas de las compaÃ±Ã­as lÃ­deres en su sector que lo utilizan, cambien de idea.

Â¿Tu empresa envÃ­a sondas para explorar el sistema solar? (NASA)

Â¿Tu empresa es lÃ­der mundial en bÃºsquedas en Internet? (GOOGLE)

Â¿Tu empresa es lÃ­der mundial en routers? (CISCO SYSTEMS)

Â¿Tu empresa es lÃ­der mundial en consolas de videojuegos? (SONY)

Â¿Tu empresa sabe mejor que la pionera IBM el valor del software?

Â¿Tu empresa es lÃ­der mundial entre los proveedores de acceso a Internet ? (AOL)

Â¿Tu empresa es lÃ­der mundial en ventas de procesadores como INTEL?

Â¿Tu empresa es la lÃ­der mundial en bases de datos como ORACLE?

Esta Ãºltima empresa incluso ha desaconsejado el uso del software de Microsoft a sus clientes.

Bueno, quizÃ¡s sea hora de preguntar al encargado de informÃ¡tica por quÃ© no se informa sobre el Linux y el software libre.

El objetivo de esta pÃ¡gina es demostrar que el software libre (del que el Linux es una parte) no es una locura. MÃ¡s bien al contrario, compaÃ±Ã­as de mucho prestigio lo utilizan.

AdemÃ¡s, el software libre tiene el pedazo mÃ¡s grande del mercado de servidores de pÃ¡ginas web de Internet, lo que demuestra que su uso no estÃ¡ limitado a compaÃ±Ã­as grandes. >>

Si la cantidad de usuarios finales Linuxeros crece, en parte se lo debemos a Ubuntu y otras ditribuciones facilonas (en instalaciÃ³n y gestiÃ³n) que sÃ³n una puerta para dejar la ventana.

----------

## sefirotsama

Se me olvidaba... Â¿sabiais que el vaticano TAMBIÃN utiliza Linux?

Hubo una polÃ©mica declaraciÃ³n:

"No sabemos que sistema operativo utiliza Dios, pero en el Vaticano usamos Linux" - dijo una monja Webmaster

----------

